# Seperating one baby chick



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

One of my barred rock chicks who is 3 weeks old today got a tiny little injury on its beak the other day while we were outside. I cleaned it up and it wasn't bleeding anymore but a teeny bit red still. I put it into the coop with the other younger ones because I figured the lamp would cause that little spot to blend in. Well tonight I've noticed some pecking spots on his comb and eye. Can I take just him inside for a night or two? I have veterycin I can treat his wounds with and a second light to keep him warm. I'm just worried about being alone. Do I give him a stuffed animal? Will they accept him back in after a couple days? 
This is the one that I'm leaning towards rooster as he is really white and already a big comb and wattles. If it is indeed a he I won't be keeping him but I do want him to have a nice life before he is dinner...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

If I were you, I'd care for him in a seperate box where the other chooks can still see him. Oh, and deep fried is best!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had to bring a lone polish in for a two days since it was being picked on. I put it back out with the chicks with no issues. So yeah I 'd bring it in and let it heal then put it back .


----------



## lmchicklittle (Apr 24, 2013)

Can you post a pic of your 3 week old barred rock? I'd like to see. I have a barred rock who is about 2 1/2 weeks that is beginning to look a bit like a rooster. (Newbie-I think roo?!) thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Blu kote? ........


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I checked him today no new injuries but he is super skittish. I was worried about getting blukote near his eye, my local feed store had it I just have to grab some. Just going to keep an eye in him and if I have to I'd rather go the route of covering the spot over making him stay on his own for a couple days.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

lmchicklittle said:


> Can you post a pic of your 3 week old barred rock? I'd like to see. I have a barred rock who is about 2 1/2 weeks that is beginning to look a bit like a rooster. (Newbie-I think roo?!) thanks


Ill grab pics tomorrow!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I had tried to get everyone outside today, but for some reason these three are having none of it! They don't know what they are missing! But this is a good picture for comparison. The color difference is very apparent. The light one I'm pretty sure is a roo. Don't mind barbecue in the back. She's being crabby today.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

That's what I do, however... I usually put one of the other chicks that are smaller in also so they don't cry so much. I hate when they're sad.


----------

